# Most difficult musical task you've ever undertaken?



## KingLouis (Apr 30, 2014)

Just what the title says, what's the most challenging/headache inducing/throw your gear across the room task you've ever come across in your musical endeavors? Be it guitar, drums, piano, etc etc.

Mine does have to do with guitar, and it's either learning how to start challenging gallop and tech riffs on upstrokes or (embarassingly enough) getting my pinch harmonics on the lowest 
2 strings to leap out clearly. They're always so damn squelched sounding! I've refined, refined, refined my technique and I STILL suck at them lol.

But man I'm sure you can all agree, no better feeling in the world than when that "Aha!" moment finally arrives and you tame the beast and call it your own. Always gives me such satisfaction and pumps me up to go bigger.

So fellas, what's your Mount Everest musically?


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 30, 2014)

Right now, clean and consistent gallops are my struggle, at the tempos of "Battery".

Also, on the same album, downpicking "Master of Puppets" all the way through with little struggle. I'm almost there...


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE (Apr 30, 2014)

I just got the tab for this, to keep busy during the coming 666 years:

[YOUTUBEVID]QOb6JSQd-Qw[/YOUTUBEVID]

Here is the Songsterr link:

Frantic Disembowelment Tab by Cannibal Corpse | Songsterr Tabs with Rhythm


----------



## KingLouis (Apr 30, 2014)

People can say what they want about Metallica, but the fact that they downpick exclusively and can keep that pace up for songs as long as 'Master'...that's just insane lol. You gotta have alot of stamina for that.

Idk if you do this or not, but I like to anchor my palm pretty heavily (as in wayyyy more firm than just normal palm muting) and it helps my consistency alot. Sort of gives you a pivot point of sorts.


----------



## stevexc (Apr 30, 2014)

Working on BTBAM's Colors. I can play about half to two thirds of the album (rhythm parts at least) decently, and most of the rest painfully. And I can play a couple of the lead parts. Getting that album down is my Mount Everest, no question.


----------



## KFW (Apr 30, 2014)

For some reason, and I'm convinced I'm just not thinking about it right, it seems IMPOSSIBLE for me to get the first picking part of Born Of Osiris' "Follow The Signs". I don't even listen to that band or anything, but one day I heard that and thought "Welp, I'm going to learn that. Seems pretty straightforward, just really fast."

I don't have much of a problem with sweeps, but there is this alternate picking/sweep combination done at INSANE speeds during the very first measure of that solo. It's the first time I've seriously thought "Maybe I'm not physically capable of this?" Super frustrating.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 30, 2014)

That's very true about Metallica. In my opinion, being able to downpick that fast is a skill that only comes with months or years of practice. 

I learn to play MOP at a slow tempo, and slowly increasing my speed as my wrists get comfortable with the increased speeds. At the moment I can play MOP close to the tempo on the studio recording, which is somewhat fast for where I started. However, it isn't as if I am pushing it too hard that I'd need extra stamina. 

My point is that with enough practice downpicking becomes second nature. The well-executed wrist movement and pick attack becomes ingrained to general playability for sure. 

A musical goal of mine was to be able to play Eugene's Trick Bag. I can play the alternate picked part that starts after the arpeggio-intro. I and my closest friends used to think that the track could only be played by godlike players like Steve Vai / Malmsteen / Paul Gilbert. After many years of practice somethings come within reach, and that is something I am very grateful for.


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 30, 2014)

As far as just technique goes, that would have to be some of the Petrucci solos. Not really one for learning entire pieces of such difficult stuff anyway because I never get any use out of it 

Musically though, sitting in with jazz bands is always my least comfortable area. Improvising over modulating chords is always a headache for me especially if I'm unfamiliar with the song as a listener.

Auditioning for my old folk rock/country band was also challenging because I hadn't had time to listen to the songs even though I said I would  They asked which ones I'd spent some extra time with, so I lied my ass off and said "all of them"  This meant I had to watch the acoustic guitar player for the changes while making up lead lines on the spot to compliment the vocal melody, while not having a clue what was gonna happen the next bar  I did get the gig though, played with them for several years


----------



## KingLouis (Apr 30, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Working on BTBAM's Colors. I can play about half to two thirds of the album (rhythm parts at least) decently, and most of the rest painfully. And I can play a couple of the lead parts. Getting that album down is my Mount Everest, no question.



Some of the tunes on Colors are so fun to play lol. Just imagine when you get all 60+ mins down and can play it Foamborn A to White Walls no stops lol. That'll be a rad payday!


----------



## stevexc (Apr 30, 2014)

KingLouis said:


> Some of the tunes on Colors are so fun to play lol. Just imagine when you get all 60+ mins down and can play it Foamborn A to White Walls no stops lol. That'll be a rad payday!



Oh, I can halfass the whole thing - I drop out during some of the clean parts because I'm too tr00 kvlt to play clean (also sloppy) but other than that I go from start to end. Just not _well_.


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 30, 2014)

Working with other people to release an album would top that list for me.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 30, 2014)

Lead/shred playing in general. I'm passable on some stuff, but after a point my technique turns to mush and I sound like one of those "Guitar Center Heroes"  

I actually still can't play pinch harmonics. At all. I've just gotten really good at finding the right natural harmonics all over the fretboard and can bend them into oblivion to get pretty much the same sound


----------



## JohnIce (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh, and booking two days in a studio for &#8364;900 and getting brutally sick on the way there. I'm the lead singer, so go figure


----------



## Enselmis (Apr 30, 2014)

Playing over sequences of ii-V's like in blues for alice.


----------



## DXL (Apr 30, 2014)

Mine would be sweep picking and 8 finger tapping at the moment


----------



## Jzbass25 (Apr 30, 2014)

Learning an upright bass solo to play at a philharmonic concert with a shitty student bass since I can't afford my own and no practice ethic (back then)


----------



## JustMac (Apr 30, 2014)

stevexc said:


> Oh, I can halfass the whole thing - I drop out during some of the clean parts because I'm too tr00 kvlt to play clean (also sloppy) but other than that I go from start to end. Just not _well_.


That's really impressive. I've also tried this...but inevitably gave up on all attempts. It's the bloody time signatures of the low string stuff I hate. Do you know a lot of rhythmic know-how or are you just using your knowledge of the songs as a guideline for timing? The other one is getting to the end of White Walls and making a dogs dinner of the solo because of the anticipation leading up to it. 


ALSO: Bloody Coltrane changes, and applying them to my own playing. Outside playing also


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 30, 2014)

Learning a tool-esque 5/5 groove in my old band, I fail at odd timing


----------



## stevexc (Apr 30, 2014)

JustMac said:


> That's really impressive. I've also tried this...but inevitably gave up on all attempts. It's the bloody time signatures of the low string stuff I hate. Do you know a lot of rhythmic know-how or are you just using your knowledge of the songs as a guideline for timing? The other one is getting to the end of White Walls and making a dogs dinner of the solo because of the anticipation leading up to it.
> 
> 
> ALSO: Bloody Coltrane changes, and applying them to my own playing. Outside playing also



I play along with it in Guitar Pro - if highly trained classical musicians get to follow along with the music, why don't I? I have absolutely no reason to memorize it, so I don't bother, haha.


----------



## JustMac (Apr 30, 2014)

SpaceDock said:


> Learning a tool-esque 5/5 groove in my old band, I fail at odd timing


 Is that a real thing? How does it work? Google won't assist me


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Apr 30, 2014)

Wouldn't call this the hardest thing I've done, but I'm trying to teach myself to play slap bass and it's not going too well...


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 30, 2014)

There is the clean (I hate to say it, but) jazzy section in 43% by dillinger that stumped me on and off for 9 months. The biggest pain was not the ridiculous time signatures, tapping or fast tempo, it was that all of the sheet music I could find for it was wrong. Turns out one of the phrases was missing 5 quavers before a repeat. Also the guitar parts are in different time signatures so that did not help.
Seriously ... f*ck that song.


----------



## AugmentedFourth (Apr 30, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Is that a real thing?



No. Not really. Probably a typo, or similar.



JustMac said:


> How does it work? Google won't assist me



Technically time sigs with denominators that aren't a power of 2 do exist. But only in relation to other parts of the song. I.e., you can only claim a part to be in "2/3" if it's in relation to another instrument that is playing something like "4/4" at the same time.

It can get a little complicated, but suffice it to say that non-power-of-2 time sigs _can only be said to exist when a part is both in polymeter *and* polyrhythm with another._

Maybe an illustrative example is best.







In this, we have a basic example of "polymeter". The C major arpeggio in the accompaniment is in 4/4 and the top bit is in 7/8. The initially start out on the same first beat, but since they are different length time signatures they are out of sync and only come back after a set number of measures.

Think of it like when you are sitting in your car behind another car and both your blinkers are on. At some points they seem to blink at relatively the same rate, but then they get out of phase to the point where they seem to alternate, and then come back and the cycle continues.

Notice that I say that the two parts have their own time sigs, 4/4 and 7/8 bottom-to-top respectively.






This one is more tricky... The bottom part is the same, so we don't have to worry. Still 4/4. That top part tho.

It's basically like the original, but all the notes are triplets. Quarter notes are now triplet quarters, eighths are now triplet eighths. So instead of repeating every 7 eighth notes like last time (7/8), we repeat every 7 triplet eighth notes. But what does that make the denominator?

Easy. When we want to know the denominator, the best question to ask is how many of the unit note would fit neatly into a whole note? For something like 3/4, our unit note is a quarter note, because that's the only note that when we have four of them constitutes an exact whole note. Since we can fit 12 triplet eighth notes cleanly into a whole note, our time signature for the top part is:

7/12.

Looks gross, huh. Well you will (almost) never see this signature actually _written down_ because there's no need to. Some people will argue that I could just write this in 12/8 time, or that the top part is actually just in a different tempo... but 7/12 is indeed a legitimate label for this situation. Like everything, it depends on context.

So for 5/5..... either you are actually referring to 5/4, or you really meant 5/5, which is maybe better thought of as


----------



## stevexc (Apr 30, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Is that a real thing? How does it work? Google won't assist me



I'm gonna assume he meant 5/*4*... 5 1/4 notes per bar  Fifth notes don't strictly exist, at least not in time signatures - you can have a quintuplet/pentuplet but that's not quite the same thing. full bars of quintuplets will sound the same as a bar of 5/4.

5/4 is a sick time signature, though - next to 6/8 and 7/4 (and 7/8) it's one of my favorites.

EDIT: Ninja'd by a much more accurate and complete answer


----------



## SpaceDock (Apr 30, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Is that a real thing? How does it work? Google won't assist me



I'm not really sure... Here is the song, lol don't make fun of me 

https://soundcloud.com/james-pegues/6-space-madness-live?in=james-pegues/sets/spacedock-2008


----------



## 80H (Apr 30, 2014)

I wrote and edited a 200 page book in 3 months. It was basically 14 hours a day of either writing or dissecting guitar related info, with 0 days off for 94 days. 


Then I ended up letting it cool off while I found a pretty sweet writing job. After a year of professional writing experience, I looked back to the book and realized how far I had come as a writer, and I just was *not* happy with the writing anymore. 




The book forced me to rethink everything I was doing and the way that I approached practice, and it is the foundation for my results now. It was definitely life-altering.


----------



## QuantumCybin (Apr 30, 2014)

Hate to semi-hijack this thread, but I've often wondered about polymeter and polyrhythm and how to take a drum beat in 4/4 and write a riff that eventually "lines up" again with the drums. I always play to a click, but I have difficulty counting time. I mean I'm comfortable with note durations on paper, but actually applying that knowledge to guitar still gives me some trouble unfortunately.


----------



## maowcat (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm currently trying to nail "Breeze" by Bulb, the solo is to friggin fast for me, i'm currently at 85% for the tapping part and man is it hard to get it to sound clean (no fret wraps). I've yet to see a good cover of the song on youtube (especially the solo, most are atrocious), i'm hoping i can be the first lol.


----------



## jimwratt (Apr 30, 2014)

Tony Macalpine - Hundreds of Thousands

As happy as I was to finally learn it, it's not that fun to play other people's songs note for note. Having done it on such a difficult piece, I'm not really inclined to do it as a general practice. I'm more into dissecting songs like that to see how they work and learn how to incorporate those ideas into my own playing.


----------



## KingLouis (Apr 30, 2014)

Pretty rad post about time sigs Augmented, definitely learned a thing or 2 that's for sure lol.


----------



## broj15 (May 1, 2014)

right now I've been really frustrated trying to tremolo pick entire chords. I can tremolo pick single string notes but trying to tremolo pick entire chords to get that kind of atmospheric black metal/ post rock sort of sound is like a totally different animal.


----------



## BornToLooze (May 1, 2014)

Jeesan said:


> That's very true about Metallica. In my opinion, being able to downpick that fast is a skill that only comes with months or years of practice.



When I first started playing guitar I was having hell with alternate picking and there was some song I wanted to learn and my guitar teacher said I would never be able to playing if I couldn't alternate pick. And you all know what happens when you tell a teenager they can't do something. I downpicked everything for probably 6-7 years. When I learned Master of Puppets it took me maybe a day to learn most of it at full speed, I just can't play the clean part or James's solo. 

The hardest thing I'm having trouble with right now is trying to get the palm mutes on the open notes in the main riff of Blackened at 200 bpm. And honestly I think the verse riff is harder than the intro.


----------



## HoneyNut (May 1, 2014)

^ Nice! It's a heavy metal standard, right? But to play it right takes a long time to nail, so I'd rather label it metal elite-standard. Blackened is tough for me. The Open-E intro riff with that gallop counter riff is something I can't play even at moderate tempos. But I wouldn't compromise my alt. picking fluency for downpicking speeds. Learning to alt. pick is comparatively much easier than downpicking MOP or blackened. 

Here is an alt. picking exercise that may help you tackle the slow parts of MOP. It helps in the sense that you'll play parts that sound plucked using the pick and have the advantage of a clean-pick tone. You can use any chord, but Emin works fine:

:::^ v ^ v . . .
E -------------------0--------------------
B --------------0----------0-------------
G --------0-------0-----0-------0--------
D ---2-------2---------------2------2----
A ------2-------------------------2-------
E -0------------------------------------0-


----------



## Given To Fly (May 1, 2014)

Schott Music - Shop - Chaya Czernowin - Drift

Yes, those time signatures are what they appear to be and yes, they can be played accurately. I failed the first time around, but seeing the score again, it doesn't look as daunting as before. Much like a how grizzly bear doesn't look as daunting as a larger grizzly bear.


----------



## JustMac (May 1, 2014)

maowcat said:


> I'm currently trying to nail "Breeze" by Bulb, the solo is to friggin fast for me, i'm currently at 85% for the tapping part and man is it hard to get it to sound clean (no fret wraps). I've yet to see a good cover of the song on youtube (especially the solo, most are atrocious), i'm hoping i can be the first lol.


 I PM'd Bulb the other day about who did that solo, and he says it's him... I wonder was is sped up or something? I honestly had no idea he was such a proficient lead player.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 1, 2014)

Transcribing....


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 1, 2014)

JustMac said:


> I PM'd Bulb the other day about who did that solo, and he says it's him... I wonder was is sped up or something? I honestly had no idea he was such a proficient lead player.



I have no idea if it's true, but I've heard more than a few times that particular solo was indeed sped up; I think he recorded it at 75% of the speed you hear on the recording. I don't see why that wouldn't be true, especially due to how old of a song Breeze is and how ripping that solo is; I don't know if Bulb could actually play that haha. Still a great song regardless.


----------



## Maniacal (May 1, 2014)

Not sure if this is the kind of answer you wanted, but its the truth so..

Writing my books was a ....ing nightmare
Planning all the content for my app
Making a living as a guitar/drum teacher - still an ongoing battle


----------



## morethan6 (May 1, 2014)

I did 5 songs of master vocal tracking in 6 hours after throwing up repeatedly from drinking more Polish vodka and coffee flavoured tequila than is medically advisable.

That wasn't very musical, but it was a difficult task


----------



## wespaul (May 1, 2014)

Nothing is terribly difficult when putting in the proper practice, but I always dread the end of semesters when I have to sit in front of a group of accomplished doctors and play a small set for them. Knowing they're analyzing me and writing down critiques as I'm playing is extremely nerve-wrecking for me.

I don't get stage fright and love playing in front of a regular audience. I even know most of the people judging me and have cultivated some good friendships with some of them, but that doesn't help the pressure of being judged.


----------



## ghost_of_karelia (May 1, 2014)

Trying to write my first song that even scratches the hairy backside of the beast called "good music".


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2014)

Keeping up with 4 instruments while trying to work a normal 9 - 5 job...


----------



## JustMac (May 1, 2014)

80H said:


> I wrote and edited a 200 page book in 3 months. It was basically 14 hours a day of either writing or dissecting guitar related info, with 0 days off for 94 days.
> 
> 
> Then I ended up letting it cool off while I found a pretty sweet writing job. After a year of professional writing experience, I looked back to the book and realized how far I had come as a writer, and I just was *not* happy with the writing anymore.
> ...


 Do you have the book still? Will definitely buy a copy!


----------



## KingLouis (May 1, 2014)

BornToLooze said:


> When I first started playing guitar I was having hell with alternate picking and there was some song I wanted to learn and my guitar teacher said I would never be able to playing if I couldn't alternate pick. And you all know what happens when you tell a teenager they can't do something. I downpicked everything for probably 6-7 years. When I learned Master of Puppets it took me maybe a day to learn most of it at full speed, I just can't play the clean part or James's solo.
> 
> The hardest thing I'm having trouble with right now is trying to get the palm mutes on the open notes in the main riff of Blackened at 200 bpm. And honestly I think the verse riff is harder than the intro.



Blackened is a beast of a song. I love everything about it. Lars' fills (oddly enough), the sheer brutality, Kirk's mega strange solo...all glorious and golden to my 14-year old past self haha.

I wish I could offer some insight as to how I nail that up/down intro riff, but it just sorta comes to me. The placement of the palm mutes I mean. All I can really say is jam along to the track enough and you WILL get it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 1, 2014)

^ Damn good song...


----------



## 80H (May 1, 2014)

JustMac said:


> Do you have the book still? Will definitely buy a copy!



I do, I'll send one your way when it's ready


----------



## meteor685 (May 1, 2014)

making the time to practice guitar when its only a hobby.


----------



## Necris (May 1, 2014)

Fingerpicking straight 16th notes at 180bpm on electric guitar. I can do 165 if I'm warmed up but I feel that the path to 180 will be a slow, slow crawl .

Prior to this new challenge I think a big challenge of mine was counting quintuplets and septuplets and really "feeling them" and, now I can do it quite well. I've gotten to the point where I can do simpler polyrythms [ 3:2, 4:3, 5:4, etc.] at tempo on guitar at will.
*
Polyrhythms: The Musicians Guide* is a great book to work through for those who are interested in learning to play them, a coworker of mine at my old job who was also a drummer loaned me his copy for a few months.


----------



## 80H (May 2, 2014)

Necris said:


> Fingerpicking straight 16th notes at 180bpm on electric guitar. I can do 165 if I'm warmed up but I feel that the path to 180 will be a slow, slow crawl .
> 
> Prior to this new challenge I think a big challenge of mine was counting quintuplets and septuplets and really "feeling them" and, now I can do it quite well. I've gotten to the point where I can do simpler polyrythms [ 3:2, 4:3, 5:4, etc.] at tempo on guitar at will.
> *
> Polyrhythms: The Musicians Guide* is a great book to work through for those who are interested in learning to play them, a coworker of mine at my old job who was also a drummer loaned me his copy for a few months.




Thanks for the book rec, been on a polyrhythm spree the last few hours. Nice timing


----------



## Leuchty (May 2, 2014)

Getting paid...


----------



## The Reverend (May 2, 2014)

Right now, it's working on the new Foreign Objects stuff, and for two reasons: It's totally counterintuitive, and I've never been quick to learn stuff cleanly. I love that I got the chance to record for this album because it's forcing me to widen the range of fretting positions I find comfortable, as well as forcing me to learn these difficult things quickly. Nothing like deadlines for marked improvement, eh?

Other than that, shredding definitely takes the cake. I can keep up with conventional stuff, but some of the more out-there techniques I can't do. I actually avoid shredding in songs now because I feel like if I'm not doing anything interesting, I'm not doing anything worthwhile.


----------



## 7stg (May 2, 2014)

Creating my web site and generating the data on it was a huge challenge. I've spent more hours than I can count on it.


----------



## Maniacal (May 2, 2014)

80H said:


> I wrote and edited a 200 page book in 3 months. It was basically 14 hours a day of either writing or dissecting guitar related info, with 0 days off for 94 days.
> 
> 
> Then I ended up letting it cool off while I found a pretty sweet writing job. After a year of professional writing experience, I looked back to the book and realized how far I had come as a writer, and I just was *not* happy with the writing anymore.
> ...



What is the book about? Are you going to sell it online?


----------



## 80H (May 2, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> What is the book about? Are you going to sell it online?




The book is a network of concepts and understandings that reinforce each other. There's also a lot of technical insights, and most of them are based on the duality between the instrument as a physical object and as a theoretical tool. I'm pretty pleased with it. It's more or less the culmination of everything I've ever learned about general discipline and growth but filtered in a way that suits the guitar. However, I still kept growing after the book, and now I'm pretty sure it's going to be at least a 400 page superadventure. 

The original plan was to publish physical copies and joint launch an online edition (straight PDF, no DRM, low cost) since I have about 4 solid years of SEO/PPC/general online marketing experience, but I'm not sure how exactly I'm going to deal with the release anymore. I already failed -> succeeded -> crashed with Internet money (Oh Panda...), and I took a breather once I found a job that could pay me well and consistently enough to write for a living. I ended up losing about 6 months worth of genuine, solid hard work to scrabby f*ckbags with nothing but adsense and 2 pages on their site. Decided I'd deal with the online climate when I was more ready to have my entire site wiped away from the SERPs on a whim. 


The book might be free, it might not. There's a lot to consider when I've spent that much of my life on it. But right now, I have so much on my plate that the book's been relegated to an afterthought.


----------



## Maniacal (May 2, 2014)

I imagine producing a 400 page book with low quantities would cost a lot of $ per book. Postage is also a factor these days. I make a few dollars for each sale on my books now just because of postage and production costs. 

My advice would be to go the online PDF route. Far less hassle and you might actually make some money from the enormous amount of time and work you have invested.


----------



## 80H (May 2, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> I imagine producing a 400 page book with low quantities would cost a lot of $ per book. Postage is also a factor these days. I make a few dollars for each sale on my books now just because of postage and production costs.
> 
> My advice would be to go the online PDF route. Far less hassle and you might actually make some money from the enormous amount of time and work you have invested.



Yeah, that would be the preferred route, but I also personally like physical copies of books, and I know there's a pretty niche concentration of people that are the same from my last 2 years in the writing business. The money is there, but you have to have a good enough product to charge the cash. I've heard $22.99 is where you want to be with a book, but no self-respecting person is going to drop 23 bucks on a book that they don't believe is the shit. It's tricky. 

I'm not so sure that I even want to charge for it anymore. Can you imagine an entire book as your source of advertising? Seriously man, f*ck paying for advertisements lol. Talk about earning your fanbase.


"People are not looking at billboards or outdoor media. They're not even looking at the f*cking road."


----------



## Maniacal (May 2, 2014)

Well $23 is out of the question for me. My book costs slightly less than that to produce and postage to the US (my main customer location) is almost $30


----------



## Necropitated (May 3, 2014)

Being able to play Necrophagists "Epitaph", the album, from start to finish. That was a goal I set 5 years ago. And then 2 years ago it was the HAARP machines "Disclosure". I actually succeded with both and got rewarded lol.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (May 3, 2014)

Maniacal said:


> Not sure if this is the kind of answer you wanted, but its the truth so..
> 
> Writing my books was a ....ing nightmare
> Planning all the content for my app
> Making a living as a guitar/drum teacher - still an ongoing battle





your actually making a living doing this???



20 years ago I did, not now,I don`t make enough to buy a box of moonpies and a coke.


----------



## Maniacal (May 3, 2014)

Yes I do. Started at 16 years old and been teaching full time for about 6 years (now 28). It can be an unpredictable income but I enjoy the work. Obviously, selling books/posters/downloads etc helps boost my income a little bit.


----------



## Dayn (May 3, 2014)

Recording.

And if it's not that, it's the past 18 months when I had almost no time for music at all.


----------



## EmaDaCuz (May 26, 2014)

I had to learn a whole tracklist (11 songs, 6-7 minutes each) in 4 days. It was original material, never heard those songs before... I made it, but it drove me crazy and made me very nervous on stage, fearing I could forget the structure of the songs.

Even more difficult than that, trying to teach my dad to play guitar... I gave up


----------



## j3ps3 (May 26, 2014)

I think I worked with this one for over a year  those gallops and downstrokes were impossible to me back then. it definitely made my technique a whole lot better!



Still not able to downstroke like Sampe though.



You can see the downstrokes at 3m48s


----------



## innovine (Jun 4, 2014)

How about this for difficult?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P8C6-XqaNs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Maniacal (Jun 4, 2014)

Necropitated said:


> Being able to play Necrophagists "Epitaph", the album, from start to finish. That was a goal I set 5 years ago. And then 2 years ago it was the HAARP machines "Disclosure". I actually succeded with both and got rewarded lol.



That is a pretty amazing achievement! How were you rewarded?


----------

